# Dunked my Motor!



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

I recently bought a 25hp 1983 Mariner Engine. I am a novice boater, and I learned a very harsh lesson on the first trip out with the motor. The motor was not mounted securely enough, and it wound up in the water. I was able to pull the motor out fairly quickly and get it back to my house within an hour.

I pulled the plugs out right away, poured the water out of the motor, sprayed lots of WD40, and put motor oil directly the cylinders. Flushed out the motors fuel, and pumped clean fuel in. After I felt all the water was out, I tried to start it. I was able to pull it, but I was not getting any spark. It was Saturday night, so nothing was really open at the time. Next morning I was not able to turn the fly wheel any more.

Now, I have called a few of the local boat motor repair places, and none of them really want to deal with it. Between the cost of parts, and labor it would probably be more than the value of the engine to have it repaired.

Is this motor worth trying to rebuild myself, if the parts are less than around $300.00 I will try and do it myself. I have the shop manual already. It is a pull start motor so there are not really a lot of electronics on the motor, and the ones that it does have appear to be fairly inexpensive. Would this be a very difficult job to do? I have not really worked on anything other than a lawn mower motor, and that was 15 years ago.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm no mechanic, but once all the water is out of the cylinders, make sure the coil and such are dry. Take any distributer cap off and make sure everything is dry! Once done, look for spark. There must be some reason there is no spark to the cylinders. If you have a manual, use the troubleshooting section. Good luck!


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

try posing this ? on thehulltruth.com you should get a better more informed response.


----------

